# Hering ist immer da!



## Elmar Elfers (19. Februar 2022)

Jetzt mal eine Kulinarik-Frage: Wie macht Ihre Eure Heringe am liebsten? Vielleicht auf eine besondere Art? Frisch gebraten war schon mal lecker.


----------



## Tikey0815 (19. Februar 2022)

Ja Brathering ist schon ne dolle Sache


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Februar 2022)

Matjes!


----------



## Mescalero (19. Februar 2022)

Matjes ist etwas sehr Leckeres aber nicht ganz so einfach zu machen, oder?


----------



## Elmar Elfers (19. Februar 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Matjes ist etwas sehr Leckeres aber nicht ganz so einfach zu machen, oder?


Auch lecker. Ich habe ein paar zum Ausprobieren


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Februar 2022)

Die frischen Heringen werden zuerst gebraten und anschließend noch warm in einer Lake eingelegt. Diese besteht aus Essig, Wasser und Zwiebeln sowie verschiedenen Gewürzen wie Pfeffer, Piment, Lorbeer und Wacholderbeeren. Auch diverse andere Gewürze können verwendet werden Senfkörner und eine Chili . In dieser Marinade werden die Heringe für mindestens zwei Tage eingelegt.

Wir essen die Heringe nach dem Putzen als Brathering mit Kartoffelpüree und Eisbergsalat-
das Dressing ist-
Sahne
Zitrone
Zucker

der Rest wird Eingefroren im 10er Pack

lg nobbi


----------



## ollidi (19. Februar 2022)

Wenn ich denn mal die Gelegenheit für frischen Hering habe, auch nur gebraten. Es gibt für mich nichts schöneres als frischen gebratenen Fisch.
Als Steckerlfisch, ebenfalls frisch gefangen, über einem kleinen Feuer am Strand mit dem Sonnenuntergang im Hintergrund und einem frischen Pils hat das auch etwas.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (19. Februar 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Wenn ich denn mal die Gelegenheit für frischen Hering habe, auch nur gebraten. Es gibt für mich nichts schöneres als frischen gebratenen Fisch.
> Als Steckerlfisch, ebenfalls frisch gefangen, über einem kleinen Feuer am Strand mit dem Sonnenuntergang im Hintergrund und einem frischen Pils hat das auch etwas.


Ja, beim Outdoor Cooking schmeckt es noch besser


----------



## Vanner (19. Februar 2022)

Wenn ich mal Frische habe, dann am liebsten gebraten.


----------



## SFVNOR (19. Februar 2022)

Vanner schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal Frische habe, dann am liebsten gebraten.


Genau und dazu schön krosch gebratene Bratkartoffel mit Speckwürfel und Zwiebeln. Dazu noch einen Gurkensalat ob nun in Sahne oder mit Essig/ Oel angemacht. Brathering ist natürlich auch nicht zu verachten und dazu allerdings mit Bratkartoffeln oder gekochte Kartoffeln mit Schmand

Lach, ein Problem bleibt. Den Hering kann man nur *frisch* gefangen zu Hause in der Küche/ Ferienhaus braten. Alles älter wie 3 Tage hinterlässt leider Gerüche die man nicht so schnell wieder los wird. Die Heringe des Fischändlers des (meines) Vertrauens sind frisch aber eben nicht fangfrisch weil auf Eis gelegt wurde.

Ich nehme immer meine elektrische Kochplatte auf den Balkon oder die Terasse und brate die *Jungs* dort.

Gruß und genießt den sehr schmackhaften Fisch,

Stefan


----------



## Uchemnitz (19. Februar 2022)




----------



## Uchemnitz (19. Februar 2022)

Immer schön die Außenküche benutzen


----------



## NaabMäx (19. Februar 2022)

Dosenhering in Pfeffersose oder Sahnehering ess ich, - wenn denn, 
Weil hald die in Bayern echt rahr sind,- zum fangen. 
Hab da blos ein paar Stellen im Supermarkt, wo man sie überlisten kann. 
Harter Dill sag ich euch. 
Kennt ihr das, wenn dir der letzte Deckelrand plötzlich hoch schnalzt und sich die Soße in der Küche austobt.


----------



## seatrout61 (19. Februar 2022)

Sauer eingelegte Bratheringe aus der Dose vom Lidl...Heringsangeln tue ich mir wegen der Umstände und den unschönen Aktionen mancher Zeitgenossen (Angler kann man solche Typen nicht nennen) nicht mehr an...bekäme man bei Bedarf hier frisch vom Holmer Fischer für nen Appel und nen Ei...und zubereiten auch nicht...meine Mutter hatte früher immer einen Bräter nur für "Fisch" im Keller gelagert...apropo früher, so 4-6 Wochen zu früh wie dieses Jahr kommen die Heringe selten...solle uns auch zu denken geben.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (19. Februar 2022)

Ich habe letztes Jahr eingelegte Bratheringe zu Geburtstag bekommen, da habe ich mich gefreut. Heringsangeln tue ich mir auch nicht an. Wenn ich die Raketen an den Kaimauern in Flensburg, Kappeln, Eckernförde und Kiel sehe reicht mir das schon. Zum einen reizt mich das Angeln auf Heringe gar nicht, weil brotlos und zum anderen ist mir die Luft vor Ort zu Explosiv....... weil bei einigen anscheinend der Angeldruck zu hoch ist. Ist meine persönliche Meinung, nicht das sich einer von der Heringsfischerelite angegriffen fühlt.....


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Februar 2022)

Uchemnitz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 399343


Die Schwanzflossen schmecken auch sehr gut  *knusprig*


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Februar 2022)

Skott​&
Professor Tinca​&
NaabMäx​
in echt


----------



## Jan_Cux (19. Februar 2022)

seatrout61 schrieb:


> >snip----...apropo früher, so 4-6 Wochen zu früh wie dieses Jahr kommen die Heringe selten...solle uns auch zu denken geben.


2019,2020,2021 hatte ich Ende Januar, Anfang Februar schon die Kühltruhe gefüllt. Für 2021 kann ich es sogar exakt sagen, da hörte es mit den guten Fängen am 16.Februar auf, und wir hatten Eis auf der Förde.


----------



## Mescalero (19. Februar 2022)

Gestern war ich (aus touristischen Gründen, nicht zum Angeln) in Wismar, da gibt es noch nichts. Es hat auch niemand geangelt. Bei einer ausführlichen Plauderei bestätigte der Inhaber von Angel-Staack das, man wisse es nicht aber es sei eigentlich noch zu früh.
Aber Wismar ist halt nicht Kiel...


----------



## Jan_Cux (19. Februar 2022)

1. Februar 2020 & 16. Januar 2021


----------



## Elmar Elfers (19. Februar 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Gestern war ich (aus touristischen Gründen, nicht zum Angeln) in Wismar, da gibt es noch nichts. Es hat auch niemand geangelt. Bei einer ausführlichen Plauderei bestätigte der Inhaber von Angel-Staack das, man wisse es nicht aber es sei eigentlich noch zu früh.
> Aber Wismar ist halt nicht Kiel...


Das Schlei-Revier bietet für Bootsangler bereits jetzt Heringsangeln vom Feinsten. Sven, mit dem ich unterwegs war, fängt sie fast das ganze Jahr. Bis auf den Hochsommer. Da lieber
Makrelen und Platte.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (19. Februar 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> 1. Februar 2020 & 16. Januar 2021
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auch schöne Größen


----------



## Jan_Cux (19. Februar 2022)

Vom Boot aus geht Hering auch in der Förde das ganze Jahr.


----------



## Uchemnitz (19. Februar 2022)

Ich glaube ich muss irgendwie umziehen geile Heringe


----------



## Elmar Elfers (19. Februar 2022)

Uchemnitz schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich muss irgendwie umziehen geile Heringe







Die waren echt fett und laut Sven, deutlich größer als im März/April.


----------



## Uchemnitz (19. Februar 2022)

Klar immer schön rein in die Wunde


----------



## Salziges Silber (19. Februar 2022)

der hering ist mit abstand einer der schmackhaftesten fische die ich kenne und bei der zubereitung wohl grenzenlos. 
leider ist wismar mit der vorgelagerten bucht nicht gerade ein heringsmagnet.
meine favoriten sind...
frisch aus der bratpfanne, gebraten und sauer eingelegt, frisch sauer eingelegt, als rollmops, als bückling, räucherroolmops, heringfilet in einer kräutermischung, 
mir läuft gerade das wasser im munde zusammen


----------



## Elmar Elfers (19. Februar 2022)

Salziges Silber schrieb:


> der hering ist mit abstand einer der schmackhaftesten fische die ich kenne und bei der zubereitung wohl grenzenlos.
> leider ist wismar mit der vorgelagerten bucht nicht gerade ein heringsmagnet.
> meine favoriten sind...
> frisch aus der bratpfanne, gebraten und sauer eingelegt, frisch sauer eingelegt, als rollmops, als bückling, räucherroolmops, heringfilet in einer kräutermischung,
> mir läuft gerade das wasser im munde zusammen


…mir auch


----------



## Mescalero (19. Februar 2022)

Bei mir gab es heute selbst gefangenen Matjes. Meinen Spot verrate ich allerdings nicht, nur soviel: man wirbt damit, dass man Lebensmittel liebt und sie lassen sich das ganze Jahr über fangen. Auch geräuchert, gebraten, in Dillsauce ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Februar 2022)

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Sauer eingelegte Bratheringe aus der Dose



Ein Graus, schlimmer geht nimmer


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Februar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Ein Graus, schlimmer geht nimmer


immer

Surströmming *–* Fisch, der in der Dose rottet.


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Februar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> immer
> 
> Surströmming *–* Fisch, der in der Dose rottet.


stimmt, aber mal ehrlich!
So ein vorzüglicher Fisch so grausam zugerichtet ist ein Verbrechen.
In billigstem Öl gebraten und in einer noch billigeren Essigjauche in Blech gesperrt.

Selbst sauer eingelegt ist super, aber das Zeugs aus der Dose geht gar nicht.
Frisch, leicht mehliert und in Butter gebraten sind Heringe eine absolute Delikatesse


----------



## Elmar Elfers (20. Februar 2022)

Da kommt schon bei fast voller Besetzung Gewicht zusammen. Was setzt Ihr für Ruten ein? Kräftige Spinnruten oder auch etwas mit sensibler Spitze und Power im Blank? Schönen Sonntag!


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Februar 2022)

Aber aufen Bau od. Montage geht doch immer-
In Fischkonserven, wie dem *Hering* in Tomatensauce mit Toastbrot Stippe.


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Februar 2022)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Da kommt schon bei fast voller Besetzung Gewicht zusammen. Was setzt Ihr für Ruten ein? Kräftige Spinnruten oder auch etwas mit sensibler Spitze und Power im Blank? Schönen Sonntag!
> Anhang anzeigen 399448


Die älteste Angelrute bei dem Dreck-
die Spitze kann ein büschen weich sein-
der Hering hat ein weiches Maul.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (20. Februar 2022)

Ja, Schuppen finde ich jetzt noch überall!


----------



## SFVNOR (20. Februar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Die älteste Angelrute bei dem Dreck-
> die Spitze kann ein büschen weich sein-
> der Hering hat ein weiches Maul.


Geflochtene Schnur ist auch nicht ratsam. Da fehlt einfach der Puffer der Dehnung


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Februar 2022)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Geflochtene Schnur ist auch nicht ratsam. Da fehlt einfach der Puffer der Dehnung


Hey Moin SFNOR,
auch noch für die Anfänger -
nicht Anschlagen-
bei Fischkontakt nicht gleich nach oben kurbeln-
halben Meter-
Full-House -
5 Haken nur-
lg nobbi


----------



## Waidbruder (20. Februar 2022)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Dosenhering in Pfeffersose oder Sahnehering ess ich, - wenn denn,
> Weil hald die in Bayern echt rahr sind,- zum fangen.
> Hab da blos ein paar Stellen im Supermarkt, wo man sie überlisten kann.
> Harter Dill sag ich euch.
> Kennt ihr das, wenn dir der letzte Deckelrand plötzlich hoch schnalzt und sich die Soße in der Küche austobt.


Aber ihr habts doch Renken in den Seen. Die sehen fast genauso aus und schmecken sicher auch nicht schlechter.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (20. Februar 2022)

Absolut! Ich habe auch nach dem ersten Zittern in der Spitze abgewartet und dann gaaaaanz langsam gekurbelt. Oft wurde die Spitze immer krummer und das Gewicht am Schnurende größer. Als Schnur fische ich eine 0,30er Mono. Passt alles gut zusammen und macht Spaß beim Fischen.


----------



## seatrout61 (20. Februar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Ein Graus, schlimmer geht nimmer


Mir schmeckt der Dosenhering mit krossen Bratkartoffeln wirklich...genauso so gut wie das Fischbrötchen mit Bismarck-Hering und der selbstgemachte Heringssalat meiner Schwester nach schwedischem Rezept (viel Lauch, Zwiebeln, Gewürze  etc. und Zucker)...was ich gar nicht mag sind Matjes.


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Februar 2022)

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Mir schmeckt der Dosenhering mit krossen Bratkartoffeln wirklich...genauso so gut wie das Fischbrötchen mit Bismarck-Hering und der selbstgemachte Heringssalat meiner Schwester nach schwedischem Rezept (viel Lauch, Zwiebeln, Gewürze  etc. und Zucker)...was ich gar nicht mag sind Matjes.


gemeint war nur der Brathering aus der Dose.


----------



## NaabMäx (20. Februar 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Aber ihr habts doch Renken in den Seen. Die sehen fast genauso aus und schmecken sicher auch nicht schlechter.


Da hast vollkommen recht.
Es ist nur so, dass Bayern nicht ein großer See ist und wir alle wohnen rundum.


----------



## Mikesch (20. Februar 2022)

Schätze, dass NaabMäx mind. 200 km zum nächsten Renkengewässer hat. Sofern es ihn in Oberbayrische Gewässer verschlägt
Ich hab' "nur" 10 km bis zum Boot, aber Renken gibt es bei uns erst ab 1. Mai.

"Renkenrollmops" ist sehr lecker.


----------



## Ron73 (20. Februar 2022)

Selbstgefangenen Hering, egal ob frisch gebraten aus der Pfanne oder eingelegt in gebratenem Zustand ... für mich ist das Endstufe. Dieses Jahr nehme ich mal selbst gemachten Rollmops in Angriff. Ich kann es kaum noch abwarten los zu ziehen


----------



## Elmar Elfers (21. Februar 2022)

Ron73 schrieb:


> Selbstgefangenen Hering, egal ob frisch gebraten aus der Pfanne oder eingelegt in gebratenem Zustand ... für mich ist das Endstufe. Dieses Jahr nehme ich mal selbst gemachten Rollmops in Angriff. Ich kann es kaum noch abwarten los zu ziehen


Nimmst Du für Rollmops ein eigenes Rezept oder eine Fertigmischung?


----------



## Timo.Keibel (21. Februar 2022)

Ron73 schrieb:


> Selbstgefangenen Hering, ... für mich ist das Endstufe. Dieses Jahr nehme ich mal selbst gemachten Rollmops in Angriff.


Offtopic:
Ohne selbst Erfahrungen damit gemacht zu haben, sollen Rotaugen (Plötzen) sich ja auch hervorragend für eine ähnliche Zubereitung eignen - Süßwasserrollmops sozusagen. Hat damit jemand bereits Erfahrungen gemacht? Ich denke, dass wir mit Elmar Elfers auf jeden Fall einen kostwilligen Abnehmer finden ;-)

Zurück zum Thema:
Finde es abgefahren, dass der Eimer schon so früh im Jahr soooo gut mit Hering gefüllt wurde. Vom Boot scheint die Saison deutlich eher zu starten


----------



## Ron73 (21. Februar 2022)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Nimmst Du für Rollmops ein eigenes Rezept oder eine Fertigmischung?


Ich werde mich an Rezepten im Netz orientieren, dieses dann aber für meinen Geschmack abändern. Fertigmischung kommt für mich nicht in Frage


----------



## seatrout61 (21. Februar 2022)

Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> ...
> Finde es abgefahren, dass der Eimer schon so früh im Jahr soooo gut mit Hering gefüllt wurde. Vom Boot scheint die Saison deutlich eher zu starten



Das der örtliche Angelladen just zur Heringszeit Betriebsferien macht, ist für mich ein untrügerisches Zeichen für einen unerwartet zu frühen Saisonstart...die Herings-hoch-zeit dürfte für Frank Piotter die umsatzstärkste Zeit des Jahres sein.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (21. Februar 2022)

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Das der örtliche Angelladen just zur Heringszeit Betriebsferien macht, ist für mich ein untrügerisches Zeichen für einen unerwartet zu frühen Saisonstart...die Herings-hoch-zeit dürfte für Frank Piotter die umsatzstärkste Zeit des Jahres sein.


Wie gesagt, wir fischten vom Boot. Für Uferangler sah es maus aus. Die Schwärme tummelten sich nicht in Wurfweite. Die Mengen auf dem Echolot waren auch keine "hier-sind-zufällig-zehn-Heringe-vorbeigeschwommen"-Anzeigen. Auf die "Trauben-Anzeigen" trafen wir in der Fahrrinne oder am Rand.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (21. Februar 2022)

Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> Offtopic:
> Ohne selbst Erfahrungen damit gemacht zu haben, sollen Rotaugen (Plötzen) sich ja auch hervorragend für eine ähnliche Zubereitung eignen - Süßwasserrollmops sozusagen. Hat damit jemand bereits Erfahrungen gemacht? Ich denke, dass wir mit Elmar Elfers auf jeden Fall einen kostwilligen Abnehmer finden ;-)


Eine Kundschaft hat mir mal Renkenmatjes vom Chiemsee probieren lassen. Absolute Suchtgefahr! 
Könnte mit Rotaugen auch gehen, bestimmt aber mit Forellen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Februar 2022)

Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> Ohne selbst Erfahrungen damit gemacht zu haben, sollen Rotaugen (Plötzen) sich ja auch hervorragend für eine ähnliche Zubereitung eignen - Süßwasserrollmops sozusagen. Hat damit jemand bereits Erfahrungen gemacht?


Klappt mit Rotfedern und Rotaugen hervorragend, wenn nicht die Schupperei wäre.  Oma hat sie danach dann in Essig für mehrere Tage eingelegt, und danach das große Schmausen.


----------



## Mikesch (21. Februar 2022)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Eine Kundschaft hat mir mal Renkenmatjes vom Chiemsee probieren lassen. Absolute Suchtgefahr!
> Könnte mit Rotaugen auch gehen, bestimmt aber mit Forellen.


Da hast du vollkommen Recht, ein Traum.
Rotaugen sind nicht fett genug für Matjesart.
Ist hier aber OT.   Immerhin geht es hier um Heringe.


----------



## Locke (22. Februar 2022)

Grosse Heringe, Petri.
Vor drei Wochen war ich Spätnachmittags in Neustadt, dort wurde im Hafen ebenfalls Heringe gefangen, jedoch nicht die Grösse wie die hier gezeigten.

Smart: Der Rutenhalter am Auto! 
Magnetisch?


----------



## Elmar Elfers (22. Februar 2022)

Locke schrieb:


> Grosse Heringe, Petri.
> Vor drei Wochen war ich Spätnachmittags in Neustadt, dort wurde im Hafen ebenfalls Heringe gefangen, jedoch nicht die Grösse wie die hier gezeigten.
> 
> Smart: Der Rutenhalter am Auto!
> Magnetisch?


Danke  
Ja, habe ich schon seit ewigen Zeiten dabei. Wenn ich mit dünnen Fliegenruten unterwegs bin, kommen Filzhalter zum Einsatz. Denn die Blanks sind meist zu fein für die Aussparungen.


----------

